# Eduardo Cota



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

Ed Cota of Zalgiris is seriously thinking of joining Bobcats.
That's what i read yesterday in a Lithuanian newspaper.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

That would be great, do you happen to have a link to this newspaper?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why? Ed Cota isn't that good. They need to try to get some real players not some never-beens.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=94511&forumid=117

The Bobcats are looking for a few players with talent that can compete and maybe be in the long run with them. Cota also went to UNC. He is still playing professionally in Lithuania so he is still a worty option.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

It was more of a rumour about Ed and and Charlotte. Nothing particular, but he does want to play in NBA. And actually I dont get how could such player was left out of NBA, because hes very good PG with awesome ball handling and passing skills. 

Anyway Im very glad that he is playing for my team together with Sabonis and I can see his amazing playing with my eyes. I hope he stays here for a 3rd season. 

Here is some interview with him taken by InsideCarolina month ago. 
http://northcarolina.theinsiders.com/2/251288.html



> IC: What would you think about a chance to play for the Charlotte Bobcats?
> Cota -- "That would be the chance of a lifetime for me. I would love the opportunity! I have had great success in basketball, but my dream is to play in the NBA. I still haven't been given the chance to prove that I can play on that level. This is something that really bothers me, but I continue to work hard, try to improve, and play for the love of the game."


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

I like Ed Cota. He was great as the UNC point guard. He was a great 3 point shooter and passer.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

possible starting 5 with Cota and extra pick if we get Stackhouse

Ed Cota
Jerry Stackhouse
Luol Deng
Antwan walker
Dwight Howard


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Now I know die hard basketball fans have been wondering what happened to Ed Cota...We need a special amber alert just to track this guy. Hes the fricken bermuda triangle OFF THE RADAR...and Ive always wanted him to get with an NBA team but if you think hes gonna waltz in from Lithania and start tearin up the NBA. Not that thats what the previous people are sayin but I mean there is a reason he isnt in the league.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I have put some stuff with Cota here. 

http://microtron.ktu.edu/~greendeath/Cota/

There are some photos with him in Euroleague and two clips with his awesome passes. The thing to know about second clip is that the next attack Cota stole the ball and made the same alley-oop from the board pass to Salenga. Two crazy identical fantastic dunks in 30 seconds!!! Its a pity that I have only one and not both in one place.

You definetly must see the clips!!! :yes:


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> possible starting 5 with Cota and extra pick if we get Stackhouse
> 
> Ed Cota
> ...




:no: Are you serious??? 

Deng, Howard.....how will they get the extra pick that high.....w/o trading walker....


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

It is rumored that they wil be getting the 5th for Washington for taking on Laetner or Stackhouse's contract. Howard might slip to 4, or tyhey could trade up and grab him at 3 if the magic took okafor and clipps took livingston, then the bulls may be interested in tradin down rather than drafting another HSer


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

the bulls wud then draft Deng or Iggy


----------

